# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment poster un message ?

## developpeur_forum

Comment poster un message ?

----------


## Nono40

Merci de ne pas effacer ni supprimer ce post SVP....

----------

